# 8 Speed Auto (US) Transmission and Torque Capacity



## Wlfpck (Aug 7, 2013)

According to the wikipedia page:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AWF8F35

The new Tiguan uses this transmission made by Aisin. Using the Aisin website, we find the torque capacity is 350 Nm (bottom of page).

https://www.aisin-aw.co.jp/en/products/drivetrain/lineup/at.html

Now the AWF8F45 is rated for 450 Nm which is not what is in there now.

Question is... with tune and parts, the mk7 GTI makes significant power increases. This would put it over the limits of the AWF8F35. Does anyone know if the 350 Nm is the limit or just a manufacturer recommendation? If it is the limit, anyone know why the F45 is able to have a 100 Nm increase and what factors contribute to it?

Just curious and was doing some research.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Well if that's the case, no point in waiting for tunes. That's just 37 more ft-lbs over stock. Something the piggybacks should deliver.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

This is the Tig's transmission. Can't find torque values for it though. But the 09G/M it's based on is good for 450NM(332ft-lbs).


----------



## Js428623 (Jul 14, 2018)

socialD said:


> This is the Tig's transmission. Can't find torque values for it though. But the 09G/M it's based on is good for 450NM(332ft-lbs).


Where did you find that the o9g is good for 330lbtq? Im in a golf going stage 2+ is38 and looking to see if it can hold the ppwer


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Tiguan has AQ*450* transmission. Max torque 450Nm.


----------



## Mathoss94 (Feb 19, 2021)

https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2019/MC-10159424-0001.pdf


----------



## Babsie (May 25, 2021)

What can you guys tell me about the VW program A8F45?


----------

